# Albino To Albino Reticulated Pythons



## Boa Man Rob (Sep 9, 2014)

I have a Male lavender reticulated python. I know that if i was going to breed him to a het albino I would produce albinos and normal het albinos. Im also aware that if i was going to breed him to an albino female I would produce an all albino clutch. My concern is this. Will there be any defects in the offspring of an albino to albino pairing like what can occur in boas or is the albino gene in retics quite safe to play around with.

Thanks in advance

Rob


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Disclaimer: I have never bred reticulated pythons.

No one has tried to answer this question, so here is my 2 cents worth.

A quick search on line turned up the link below. Read that, and you will know as much as I do about defects in albino retics.

Albino Olive Pythons and those carrying the gene

My own take is that no breeding is 100% safe from birth defects. That is based on my observation of defective baby snakes from wild breeding/captive hatching. Not to mention the fact that defects in humans can have a 100% environmental cause. (Look up rubella.) If it can happen in humans, IMO it can happen in other creatures, too. 95% probability of a healthy baby is probably the best you can hope for. 

IMO, the chances of a birth defect goes up with poor husbandry, parental nutrition, and incubation conditions.


----------



## lew123 (Jun 20, 2013)

No issues with an albino to albino paring mate crack on.


----------

